# Login registration vb 2010



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

I have created a blackjack game in vb 2010 and wanted to have an account feature that lets you login. I used the pre-made login form that comes with vb 2010 and have put the following code in:


```
Private Sub OK_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles OK.Click
        If username.Text = "rfb" And password.Text = "reflection" Then
            singleplayer.Show()
        Else
            MsgBox("Sorry, username or password is incorrect", MsgBoxStyle.OkOnly, "Invalid")
        End If
        Me.Close()
        Home.Show()
    End Sub

    Private Sub Cancel_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Cancel.Click
        Me.Close()
        Home.Show()
    End Sub
```
Do i have to have a mysql database or something else that is like it to make a registration page and if so how would i go about doing it?


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello!

Sorry, not specific enough, and you have used your quota of questions 

Learning to program is all about working things out with the the help of Google. Occasionally, you may ask a question, even as a proper programmer though. You asked one very specific question, I helped you with that, and now enough is enough. If you need any more help, you need to talk to your tutor.

Thanks!

Richard


----------

